# Duck ID?



## bullsprig1100 (Sep 24, 2011)

Can anyone help me identify the type of duck that my son had mounted. It was shot last year on Lake Lanier. Any ideas? It is darker than a normal Mallard and has a strange gren eye patch......


----------



## southgabowhunter (Sep 24, 2011)

Mallard/ black duck hybrid is what I think


----------



## duckcutter788 (Sep 24, 2011)

I think it is a Wigeon Mallard mix.


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 24, 2011)

duckcutter788 said:


> i think it is a wigeon mallard mix.



x2!


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 24, 2011)

duckcutter788 said:


> I think it is a Wigeon Mallard mix.



Thats what it looks like.


----------



## bhamby (Sep 24, 2011)

imo....i don't think its crossed up with a wigeon, they have a green patch over the eyes and this id more on top of the head. could be just a young drake mallard


----------



## vrooom (Sep 24, 2011)

southgabowhunter said:


> Mallard/ black duck hybrid is what I think



This. 
No wigeon in that duck.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Sep 24, 2011)

This the best pic I can find of a Mallard/ Wigeon cross


----------



## stowe (Sep 24, 2011)

I think this is an juvenile mallard drake. The lack of "curly Qs" on the tail also make me think this. But I am certainly no expert


----------



## folded77 (Sep 24, 2011)

without a dout mallard/ black


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Sep 24, 2011)

This Duck was shot in late January 2010.....


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 24, 2011)

If you "google image" black duck /mallard cross" that is pretty much what they look like.


----------



## JimDraper (Sep 24, 2011)

I think both pics are just juvenile greenheads, which I think alot of times they are confused with cross breeding. We used to shoot tons of Mallards up north with diff. stages of green patches on their heads and they weren't inbred just immature drakes.


----------



## Scott R (Sep 24, 2011)

Green wing teal.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Sep 24, 2011)

After looking closer I must say that I agree with the Mallard Black duck cross. Defiantly not a juvenile mallard.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 24, 2011)

Mallard / Black


----------



## Richie27 (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks like a lot of the drake mallards I used to shoot in Alaska.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the input gents.....I believe.like many of you, that it is a Mallard/Black duck. The only reason I question the juvi mallard theory is that it was shot so late in the year. The taxidermist believes its a Mallard/Black cross as well.......We may never know for sure, but it sure is a nice mount!!!


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 25, 2011)

I keep looking at this pic and I keep changing my mind but that is what makes that mount cool. You don't see a lot of the cross breeds so whatever it is, it is a conversation piece for sure!!!! The neck and head look to big to be a juvenile for me but Pics are hard to judge.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Sep 25, 2011)

Mallard/ Black. Not a young drake mallard that late in the season this far south that bird would have a lot more green


----------



## JimDraper (Sep 25, 2011)

I've shot juvi's in December in NY, bunches of them.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 25, 2011)

I dont know witch one it is, But it looks good any way.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 26, 2011)

*X2x2*



duckcutter788 said:


> i think it is a wigeon mallard mix.


x2x2


----------



## Mark K (Sep 26, 2011)

No offense but looks like a tammie, our city lake is filled with them.


----------



## beauluckie (Sep 26, 2011)

mark k said:


> no offense but looks like a tammie, our city lake is filled with them.



x2.


----------



## bkl021475 (Sep 26, 2011)

Blue wing teal/Shoveler/coot


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 26, 2011)

bkl021475 said:


> Blue wing teal/Shoveler/coot



I'm with ya blk! How in the world everyone can't see that I'll never know   Plain as day to me.


----------



## browning84 (Sep 26, 2011)

Definitely not a widgeon cross. Definitely screams Black duck X mallard.

I don’t see the tammie thang. All the park tammies round here look like sick mallards but still mallard in look.


----------



## bkl021475 (Sep 26, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> I'm with ya blk! How in the world everyone can't see that I'll never know   Plain as day to me.



Hey man, ducks have them wild parties too!


----------



## ericflowers (Sep 27, 2011)

Might be one of them marina mallards


----------



## Mark K (Sep 27, 2011)

If it had been shot in Arkansas or Mississippi then yeah maybe some cross, but the fact that it was killed on a lake in Georgia then I'm still leaning towards tammie. We've got a little pond in front of a RV Park that has some of the prettiest Black look-a-likes you've ever seen. Lake Loretta has ducks crossbred that look similar to the one you have posted.


----------



## ducfanatic (Sep 28, 2011)

With all due respect to everyone that's posted here in this post, I'm pretty sure it is a GADWALL/mallard hybrid. You can tell by the slope of the head. If you look at a gadwall, it's head looks just like the one in the pic.


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 28, 2011)

bkl021475 said:


> Hey man, ducks have them wild parties too!


----------



## browning84 (Sep 28, 2011)

ducfanatic said:


> With all due respect to everyone that's posted here in this post, I'm pretty sure it is a GADWALL/mallard hybrid. You can tell by the slope of the head. If you look at a gadwall, it's head looks just like the one in the pic.



with all due respect to you but no way on God’s green earth is there anything pointing to it being a gadwall hybrid. The head looks like due to bad or improper taxidermy IMO.


----------



## Scott R (Sep 28, 2011)

This will help.

http://www.npwrc.usgs.gov/resource/birds/duckplum/mallard.htm


----------



## gsppurist (Oct 1, 2011)

I guess that makes it a "Willard".


----------



## rholton (Oct 3, 2011)

Either a tame duck as others have said, or an immature drake mallard with a frigged up head and neck courtesy of the local taxidermist. I actually subscribe to the latter.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Oct 3, 2011)

One thing for sure, 100% duck and fabulous mount. Would look good in anybody,s den IMO!!!!!


----------



## folded77 (Oct 4, 2011)

look at the tail feathers ,they are dark like a black, a young mallard or one that isn't done molting are still white ,hybrid for sure, either way congrats and one heck of a trophy for the wall.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Oct 4, 2011)

We have shot a lot of black/mallard mixes and one thing is for certain, no two look exactly alike, each one having an appearance all their own.

He is one,


----------



## fishndinty (Oct 4, 2011)

stowe said:


> I think this is an juvenile mallard drake. The lack of "curly Qs" on the tail also make me think this. But I am certainly no expert



I like the black/mallard cross idea, but who cares?  .  Tell your son it's a very beautiful mount!


----------



## Scott R (Oct 4, 2011)

Here's soem more pics of mallard black crosses.

http://www.birds.cornell.edu/crows//domducks.htm


----------



## killerv (Oct 5, 2011)

extremely old mallard hen, they'll start taking on drake qualities as they get on up in age, something to do with their hormones, etc.


----------



## rholton (Oct 5, 2011)

Funny thing...I shot some tame flyers for a trainer today. He had some immature drakes that looked EXACTLY like this. I am going back tomorrow. I will try to remember to get a picture. Regardless of what it is, congratulations to your son. Dont want to take anything away from his trophy.


----------



## DucksandBucks229 (Dec 26, 2012)

Looks like a mallard drake during a late season molt


----------



## fishndinty (Dec 29, 2012)

We have seen black/mallard crosses that look DARK the whole body like a primo black duck, and just like a mallard drake from the neck up.  There are a lot of them on the Ohio River up here.  Never gotten one to come in to the dekes.


----------



## wray912 (Dec 29, 2012)

Inbred mallard/farm duck


----------



## bigwaterhunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Don't know what it is but I seen two guys at a boat ramp at clark hill with a duck that looked alot like it abour 3 wks. ago. It had more green on its head. 
beautiful duck


----------

